# Hemoccult testing



## tlwhlw (Apr 17, 2012)

This is always a dilema for me, would like to once and for all get correct information.  When coding for hemoccults, what is correct?

82270 -- 3 cards or single triple card sent home, patient returns card -- for screening only?  Colon/V76.51 and Rectal/V76.41 only DX codes to use?

I have billed 82270 w/272.4 (lipids) and been paid (Medicare) -- apparently this is correct? Any thoughts?

82272 -- have never used this code, but seems to be appropriate for diagnostic purposes...???  ICD9 codes as appropriate -- ab pain, diarrhea, etc....

When is the appropriate time to charge -- when given to the patient or when patient returns cards?

What would be best website for further info.....My office is Geriatrics/IM.....mostly Medicare age patients.
Thank you!!!


----------



## Griffin (Apr 18, 2012)

*evaluation and management and hemacults*

I work for gastroenterologist and I was asked a question can you still bill for 82272 when the physician does a rectal exam and then puts the solution on his finger tip to determine if they are heme positive.  Any thoughts and any indications as to where to look for more information in regards to this.  Kelly Griffin R.N.C.P.C.:


----------



## ewinnacott (Apr 18, 2012)

Here's the definition of 82272 per the code correct program I use:
Blood, occult, by peroxidase activity (eg, guaiac), qualitative, feces, 1-3 simultaneous determinations, performed for other than colorectal neoplasm screening

I used to bill this code when I coded for clinics in the large medical group I worked for and if they are given the cards to take home you bill the 82270 otherwise you bill the 82272. I don't know of a specific website. I also found this per Medicare NCD:

1)Code 82270 is reported once for the testing of up to three separate specimens (comprising either one or two tests per specimen). 

2)In patients who are taking non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs and have a history of gastrointestinal bleeding but no other signs, symptoms, or complaints associated with gastrointestinal blood loss, testing for occult blood may generally be appropriate no more than once every three months. 
3) When testing is done for the purpose of screening for colorectal cancer in the absence of signs, symptoms, conditions, or complaints associated with gastrointestinal blood loss, report he HCPCS code for colorectal cancer screening; fecal-occult blood test, 1-3 simultaneous determinations) should be used.


----------



## tlwhlw (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for your help....useful information!!!!


----------

